# Our visit to South lakes Wild Animal Park



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

We went to South lakes wild Animal Park today. Despite the weather being sooo cold, it was a great day. Got lots of photos of the animals. Here you go!

Giraffe


















Cotton-Topped Tamarins & baby


















Emu









Wallaby









Muntjac









Marmots









Lemurs



























Kangaroos









Macaws













































King Vultures


















Andean Condor


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chicken VS Lemurs!









Free-flying Macaws


















2 of the free-flying Macaws tried to get in on the act when a keeper was giving a talk on tigers









Amur Tiger climbing 30 foot pole to get a chicken


















Capuchin Monkeys


















Sumatran Tiger cub being hand-reared


















Hamadryas Baboons


















Spectacled Bear









Brazilian Tapir


















White Rhinocerous









Humbolts Penguins


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love this place, last time I went they didnt have free flying macaws. They look great:2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I took our family last August.The park was small and packed out with visitors.The place in general was good but they did piss me off by shaking donation buckets at us.....that annoyed me as I had paid an entrance fee for 5 and they still wanted more cash.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I love this place, last time I went they didnt have free flying macaws. They look great:2thumb:


I've seen free-flying Macaws every time I've been. There were 4 out today - 2 Blue & Gold Macaws, 1 Military Macaw & 1 hybrid Macaw. It was lovely seeing them do what nature intended them to do, soar in the sky, screeching at the top of their voices!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> I took our family last August.The park was small and packed out with visitors.The place in general was good but they did piss me off by shaking donation buckets at us.....that annoyed me as I had paid an entrance fee for 5 and they still wanted more cash.


The only thing that peed us off today was waiting an hour for our food at the zoo's cafe! :gasp:


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great pics. How does the free flying of the macaws work? Don't know if it's just me seeing it but on the pic of the tiger climbing the pole it looks like there is a cow shape just below him due to the tree branch


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I love this park! I have been twice now and I always rave about it! I love being able to walk in amoungst the animals (well some of them!).

The birds were there when I was there too, they was a flock on the ground on a grassy bit foraging, and one of them came up to us and seemed to want us to scratch the back of his neck! He looked like he was in a trance after a bit of that...very very cool!

I love the way they feed the tigers too...all in all I thoroughly enjoyed going and I love seeing your pics! Thanks for reminding me of it!

Anna


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great photos Colin - we've been promising ourselves a trip there for years - our friends in Sedbergh go quite often and rave about it too.

I really liked the King Vulture - the think that puts me off vultures a bit is their scrawny featherless necks, but they don't have that, so i think they look nicer and the head and beak colours are gorgeous!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Great photos! 

Although you could have put a warning about the scary Wallaby *shudders* :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> The only thing that peed us off today was waiting an hour for our food at the zoo's cafe! :gasp:


They must have gone shopping for it at the local supermarket whilst you waited lol


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Fantastic pics, We're going next Saturday :2thumb:Can't wait


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nicky1983 said:


> Don't know if it's just me seeing it but on the pic of the tiger climbing the pole it looks like there is a cow shape just below him due to the tree branch


ooh yeh... it is just a branch!! I thought it was an over-layed picture of a bear on its hind legs... thought that was strange as it seems to be digi cam, all makes sense now!

Great pics. btw, amazing that a tiger can climb a 30 foot pole. The cub is just toooo cute too XD


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pics, Col!!! Looks like a nice place


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

How have I missed this place when we've been over in the Lakes :gasp:

If they have tapirs then I have to visit. I love them. They were my absolute favourite at Edinburgh Zoo.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

we went last week after we visited my mum

i went n complained after waiting 20mins for food then they brought it straight 2 us.

jonny asked how they got on with letting the birds fly free a woman that worked there said the greys never came back :bash: but the macaws were ok.

dont really know why they would have a big burm in with animals it could eat tho??? thats just trouble waiting 2 happen.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Mrs Dirtydozen.

"dont really know why they would have a big burm in with animals it could eat tho??? thats just trouble waiting 2 happen."


I am sure the snake that was out roaming free was an annaconda and not a burmese.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but why don't the Macaws fly off?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why don't the Macaws fly off?


They are in a massive walk through avairy.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Free-flying Macaws


That's what I assumed but I can't see any netting in these pics?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL I missed that one.
The buggers must have got out as there are a few marmosets running free too.
Good job its not here as the seagulls would kill em.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Great photos Colin - we've been promising ourselves a trip there for years - our friends in Sedbergh go quite often and rave about it too.
> 
> I really liked the King Vulture - the think that puts me off vultures a bit is their scrawny featherless necks, but they don't have that, so i think they look nicer and the head and beak colours are gorgeous!


Thanks Eileen. One of the King Vultures almost jumped on me when we were in the walk-through aviary! I was photographing a Macaw, & I heard a woman at the side of me "Oh god, its going to jump on him!". I looked at her, saw the horror on her face, looked to my other side & saw the vulture crouching down ready to jump at me. It soon changed it's mind when I moved out of its way & a keeper saw it on the walkway railing, as she shooed it off. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nicky1983 said:


> Great pics. How does the free flying of the macaws work? Don't know if it's just me seeing it but on the pic of the tiger climbing the pole it looks like there is a cow shape just below him due to the tree branch


The park used to have a whole flock of Patagonian Conures that used to free-fly at times too, but they no longer have these. I think the Macaws know they are on to a good thing, know where their food is, & they are attracted to the calls of the other Macaws inside the aviary.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> They must have gone shopping for it at the local supermarket whilst you waited lol


It bloody felt like it! :devil:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

When we were there one of the vultures had just thrown up and boy what a mess and stench it made.It was starting to eat it all again as not to waste it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

vonnie said:


> How have I missed this place when we've been over in the Lakes :gasp:
> 
> If they have tapirs then I have to visit. I love them. They were my absolute favourite at Edinburgh Zoo.


The Tapirs at South Lakes share their paddock with the Spectacled Bears, Capybara & Capuchin Monkeys!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> LOL I missed that one.
> The buggers must have got out as there are a few marmosets running free too.
> Good job its not here as the seagulls would kill em.


They are let out daily. Only 2-5 at a time aparently, & they don't go far from the large aviary that they live in.

The Tamarins are allowed out too, as are Squirrel Monkeys & Lemurs.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> Mrs Dirtydozen.
> 
> "dont really know why they would have a big burm in with animals it could eat tho??? thats just trouble waiting 2 happen."
> 
> ...


yer it was ur rite, i havnt a clue about snakes its the OH thats deals with snakes n he said it was a yellow annaconda. 2 me all it was, was a bloodly big snake lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yer it was ur rite, i havnt a clue about snakes its the OH thats deals with snakes n he said it was a yellow annaconda. 2 me all it was, was a bloodly big snake lol



lol
Im sure it was an easy mistake but if there was a free roaming burmese they would easily lose it or it would try eating something that would give the park a bad name.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> lol
> Im sure it was an easy mistake but if there was a free roaming burmese they would easily lose it or it would try eating something that would give the park a bad name.


why would an annaconda not try 2 eat anything??


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> why would an annaconda not try 2 eat anything??


I thought it was a bit strange having a Yellow Anaconda loose in the parrot/kangaroo house too, whats to stop a kid poking at it & getting bitten?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought it was a bit strange having a Yellow Anaconda loose in the parrot/kangaroo house too, whats to stop a kid poking at it & getting bitten?


there was a sign saying dont touch the snake lol 

jonny shouted at a lass about 20ish, coz she took her glove off n hit one of the ringtailed lemurs round the face :gasp: poor thing ran off scared 

i like it there even tho it was quite small, id go again but defo take my own butties lol

colin im quite disappointed in ur pics as there were no picies of the sexual zoo man beast :gasp: that was at the zoo that day :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> there was a sign saying dont touch the snake lol
> 
> jonny shouted at a lass about 20ish, coz she took her glove off n hit one of the ringtailed lemurs round the face :gasp: poor thing ran off scared
> 
> ...


What a cow! I would have bollocked that woman too! I did loudly make comments next to a man who was letting his kids feed the free-roaming Tamarins the duck food you can buy, just so he knew what a toool he was being! :whistling2: hehe

No pics of moi this time, as it was only me that was taking photos. Clark didn't touch the camera!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

You saw muntjacs - we live by lots of muntjacs and they are mostly not scared of humans at all. Hubby got out the car and used his hands to guide one out of the middle of the road the other day!!

Love to come and visit the park though, it sounds and looks amazing x


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> What a cow! I would have bollocked that woman too! I did loudly make comments next to a man who was letting his kids feed the free-roaming Tamarins the duck food you can buy, just so he knew what a toool he was being! :whistling2: hehe
> 
> No pics of moi this time, as it was only me that was taking photos. Clark didn't touch the camera!


yer the guy thats in one of ur pics asked a few people not 2 feed the monkeys they were in a sorta avairy in the walk round bit, think they were like urs but cant remember now, they were throwing it throught the netting. however i wouldnt have a clue what 2 or what not 2 feed monkeys lol???

jonny put some pics up on fb of when we went got a good one of jessica n a lemur but im not sure if he put that one up or not.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> You saw muntjacs - we live by lots of muntjacs and they are mostly not scared of humans at all. Hubby got out the car and used his hands to guide one out of the middle of the road the other day!!
> 
> Love to come and visit the park though, it sounds and looks amazing x


Its a great day out hun! You'll love it!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yer the guy thats in one of ur pics asked a few people not 2 feed the monkeys they were in a sorta avairy in the walk round bit, think they were like urs but cant remember now, they were throwing it throught the netting. however i wouldnt have a clue what 2 or what not 2 feed monkeys lol???
> 
> jonny put some pics up on fb of when we went got a good one of jessica n a lemur but im not sure if he put that one up or not.


Ah yes, I did see those photos on Facebook. :2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> why would an annaconda not try 2 eat anything??


A Burmese python would possibly have escaped from the enclosure and had a feast on the parrots etc .
The annaconda would not have as much success as a Burmese seeing that annacondas are mainly aquatic.
Burmese pythons have adapted well in areas such as Florida where they have been released into the wild and they have thrived.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

we went there a few weeks ago it was amazing. Brilliant for kids too as they can hand feed the wallabies ect. i found it the best wildlife park i have ever been too


----------

